
Technorati To Unveil Twitterati Tomorrow - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/technorati-to-unveil-twitterati-tomorrow/
======
blasdel
I don't see this working -- there are dozens of sites doing this now, and
Technorati's product has always been ridiculously shitty.

I have no idea how the hell they managed to establish themselves as the
synonym for 'blog search' in the media for so many years, when they were so
bad at it. Always full of spam, all of their attempts to fight it just
delisted legitimate blogs, and terrible relevancy algorithms too. At no point
in time were they even close to Google at their niche, even before Google was
feeding from the ping/RSS firehose.

